# Curtis Sander



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Just bought a Curtis sander for my F350 pickup. Used it for the first time the other day. Man!!...I love sanding lol. Very easy to do, and great money. Do any of you good folks have one of these units? Whatcha think of them?The dealer suggersted we spray used motoroil in the hopper to protect againt corosion, was also wondering if you guys do this practice as well.....thanks for any input, and Merry Christmas!!


----------

